
The Autodidact Ratio: A Way to Measure Bias Against Women - jey
https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2015/more_on_detecting_bias.html
======
circlefavshape
In Ireland (where I live) most primary school teachers are women, and most bus
drivers are men. How do you measure autodidacticism among teachers and bus
drivers? This is an interesting idea, but the fact that it only applies to
very specific fields of endeavour suggests that it's not terribly useful

